# How to make coat hanger bait threader.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's how I make the Bait Threader from a coat hanger. 
Works on whole or cut bait, fresh or saltwater.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Very interesting and a nice presentation.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good idea and nice video explanation on how to make it.


----------

